

Continuous Deployment, Minimum Viable Products & the 5 Whys: A Podcast - abdels
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2273

======
DanielStraight
This guy is really good. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
spitfire
The reason the military guys got this so fast was that they already knew what
he was talking about.

the idea he is really talking about is John Boyd's OODA cycle[1]. It's a
conceptual idea for decision making - a fast iterative feedback and decision
cycle.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OODA_loop>

EDIT: Oh. I just got to the part where he simply says "This is based on the
OODA loop by a fighter pilot named John Boyd..."

This is an /excellent/ book on the subject. [http://www.amazon.com/Science-
Strategy-War-Strategic-History...](http://www.amazon.com/Science-Strategy-War-
Strategic-History/dp/0415371031)

~~~
spitfire
Great audio lecture from Boyd himself. This one 10 minute video gets right
down to the core of the idea in one go.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuY5NcRvBbU&feature=respo...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuY5NcRvBbU&feature=response_watch)

I can't recommend Discourse on winning and losing, Creation and Destruction
and Conceptual spiral more.

